# Firequills hedgehog boarding



## Chowder (Jan 28, 2019)

I was out of town this weekend and my hedgehog needs heart medication every 12 hours, so I couldn't just leave him at the house for 2 nights. I saw Firequills on the breeders list here. They don't breed anymore, but they do provide boarding. I called two weeks in advance, left a message, and got no call back. I called a week later and talked to them. After our conversation, she asked me to text her with the days and times. I did and asked for confirmation that she got the text. She didn't text back until a day and a half before I was going to drop him off. The lack of communication made me hesitant to leave my baby, so I had asked a friend if she could watch him instead. 

Just wanted to leave my experience here in case anyone else is in the same area (Austin)


----------

